# Has anyone done the Lamborghini or Ferrari factory tour?



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

They seem to be a 5.5 hour drive from Munich. I would be really interested in doing so, but convincing the wife might be a little tough. Can anyone who has been recommend spending the time to go there?


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

According to Lamborghini, their factory will be closed due to construction until 04/11.

http://www.visit-lamborghini.com/#museum


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

basiluf said:


> They seem to be a 5.5 hour drive from Munich. I would be really interested in doing so, but convincing the wife might be a little tough. Can anyone who has been recommend spending the time to go there?


Been there many times. In a nutshell, you have to arrange a tour of Ferrari before you leave - usually by many many months. The tour is supoosed to be open to owners only. I have heard of some dealers arranging tours of non-owners. Lamborghini is open to non-owners.

The town of Maranello is a cute little town and has a Ferrari museum. There are also a handful of shops too.

Personally I am a Ferrari enthusiast above all else. So for me the answer is yes. But honestly I would never want to visit unless I have a tour as well.

I've been to the Ferrari factory over a dozen times since 1989...so ask away if you want to know more..


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

If you don't want to do the drive there are numerous TV specials out there for you to watch. Obviously not as good as in person, but better than nothing.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Depends on what you're interested in, really. Tours of the Ferrari factory do need to be arranged well in advance by an authorized Ferrari dealer, and as such are supposed to be for owners or at least "friends of the marque". If your main interest is the current production cars, then that's your procedure. If you're interested in historic Ferraris, both production and race cars, then the Galleria Ferrari only about two blocks from the factory is well worth a visit, but please note that it's closed Mondays except the Monday after the Italian GP at Monza in September. Ristorante Cavallino, directly across the street from the main factory gate, is festooned with Ferrari memorabilia, mostly racing, and is where Enzo his own self used to have lunch. You never know who might walk by your table. In my case, it was Luca di Montezemolo once.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> If you don't want to do the drive there are numerous TV specials out there for you to watch. Obviously not as good as in person, but better than nothing.


Our current plan has us going to Milan onto Southern France. This would be a slight detour.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

basiluf said:


> They seem to be a 5.5 hour drive from Munich. I would be really interested in doing so, but convincing the wife might be a little tough. Can anyone who has been recommend spending the time to go there?


It sounds like it might be closed but my wife went to the lambo "factory"(at the time basically one big room) she loved it, and she is not a car person. She went there when she had taken some summer classes in Italy. This was many years ago.

My wife is an art teacher. If you wife appreciates the arts I think you should try to get to the Ferrari or Lambo if it is open. These cars are works of art and I think she would appreciate the hand built process. Alright it might be getting a little deep, but I'm just trying to help out a fellow car nut. If you convince her to go I think she will like it, my wife surely did.

On the other hand for that kind of drive you better spend at least a couple of days in Italy doing other site seeing or you don't have a chance of convincing her of driving that much, on one thing.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

You can also contact Pagani to arrange a tour there as well. Our local Ferrari dealer is in a bigger building than the entire Pagani factory..but if you want to see handmade, that is the place!

BTW - Lamborghini bodies are painted by Audi in Neckarsulm, Germany and can be seen during a factory tour there (finished bodies - not paint process) while you can see the paint department at Ferrari.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes, it's def. a good drive and Ferrari, Lambo & Pagani are all totally awesome. Pagani is very small, and nothing like Ferrari or Lambo. I would give the drive 6.5 hours from Munich----->Modena though.
You will be blown away if you get inside the gates at Maranello!!


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

I went through there on my way from Florence to Venice on the return back to Munich. Went to the Galleria Ferrari, worth a stop if you like Ferrari's. It was warm enough that we were driving through town with the windows down and you could hear a car going around the test track. It's hard to get a good look at the track, but there are a few places you can get a peak...they were testing an F1 car....beautiful sound!


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

BMW tour is the best! It is the only one I have seen where you can see a roll of steel wheeled in, cut, stamped, welded, parts installed, and driven out. Last year I did a factory tour of Porsche. It was merely an assembly plant that could have been in Bangladesh. (They spent 20 minutes bragging that their cow hides hadn't been bitten by mosquitoes.) The year before I did the "Italian Car Guy Tour". I recommend it highly. We saw great museums, designers, & Ferrari, Lambo, Maserati, Pagani factories with an interesting group. GREAT trip, but for the factory, BMW was by far the most interesting.

I haven't been on this board for years, but I was doing a search to find out how to set up another BMW factory tour.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

x986 said:


> I haven't been on this board for years, but I was doing a search to find out how to set up another BMW factory tour.


I am sure someone will post info on taking the different BMW tours. For whatever it is worth, I was totally disappointed with the BMW Tour in Munich compared to the tour in Regensburg.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

If you can take advantage of the opportunity the Lambo tour is great. Like others have said it's open to the public, just need to make reservation ahead of time. There is a small museum attached to the factory. Personally, I thought the tour was much better than any BMW tour I've been on. You walk the line and can actually touch the cars and talk to the guys putting them together, it's very small compared to a BMW plant. When we arrived our "host" first took us to the employee lounge and gave us complimentary cappuccinos, a nice touch. After the tour we could hear them "testing" the new cars on the public streets. They told us something like there's only one cop in town, so they just see where he is and turn the other way and go. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

We went to Galleria Ferrari in 01. It was fantastic. We were so surprised by how close one could get to the cars. It was actually a little unnerving watching someone lean in to look inside a car. Maranello is a lovely town from my recollection.

We drove there from Bologna after visiting the Ducati factory. And if you can stay longer, San Marino was one of my favorite places.


----------

